# Tiny Tim not thinking Tiny



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The best news possible..Tim Thomas is still pissed,he took up boxing over the summer and is taking np prisoners this year..

Hmmmmmm...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php#109103198

I would love to see a pissed off TT with a major chip on his shoulder


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

correction

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/28254.htm


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Geez....*

I guess we never heard anything like that before....


Give it up, Truth.....once a staypuff man, always a staypuff man. Words don't make yoou tough, actions do. Talk to me after the season and I promise if TT plays NY style ball full effort, tough, and smart), I'll say you were always right about him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

And what will you say if he plays Van Horn style ball?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not going to lie. These words mean nothing to me. However, if he comes out like gangbusters and actually realizes his enormous talent level, then I will gladly say I am an idiot till the cows come home. 

Consistency with Tim has always been the problem.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,you blowhard,good to see you...I am not letting you escape this time....You tell me what you consider a good season for TT and then we will revisit the issue...

Lets go Alfa,enough squawking,time to ante up.Lets hear it


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

We really need some sort of a pool where we DOCUMENT our opinions,so the monday morning quartebacks are put in their place


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That could be fun actually. Maybe we could have a moderator put on of those thumb tack threads that stays up top where we can make off-season and/or season predictions.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Tim Thomas is fugazee.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> That could be fun actually. Maybe we could have a moderator put on of those thumb tack threads that stays up top where we can make off-season and/or season predictions.


It would be..During one of my wild melees with KBF,we actually thought of it..

I am up for it...

Team record,individual stats all that sort of stuff...I remember lat year where no matter what the Knicks accomplished,the layden lovers kept on raising the bar.....

Lets get it down and documented and we will see who knows what:yes:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"And what will you say if he plays Van Horn style ball? "

if tim plays like Keith, then tim will average 18 and 8 next season. believe it or not, keith drove to the basket alot last year, but he sucked balls at it(he averaged around 3.5 turnovers the first few months of the season). keith also grabbed alot of boards, and was on fire when marbury came.

but if tim turns white, micheal jackson style, we got a problem.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth...*

if you need to know whats up, just ask. I'll be glad to inform you...hehheh. I freely admit that TT put up some respectable numbers but as you know, I am no fan of unqualified stats. It's not so much as how many as it is how...and when..and against who under what circumstances... that count to me. Those, I know, are very hard to record. The only real stats that seem to indicate toughness is rebounding and opponents shooting %.

From a guy his size he should be getting 8 plus boards a game. After all, he really is nearly as big as Webber and he is a better athlete. Five or less per game ain't gonna cut it. With his size and agility, I would like to see him as a candidate for all defensive team. Any 6'10 guy as a jump-shooting SF just isn't my cup of tea.

As far as comparisons to KVH from a shooting perspective, I believe Keith to be the more CONSISTENT shooter. He is also a much better board man. TT's is not my favorite...in fact he really piisses me off, given his talent and lack of effort. If he plays hard most of the time, I'll support him. It's not about numbers, it's about being a winner....we'll see.

PS. I really believe that if TT was a real tough guy, he'd be an all world PF, not a soft perimeter sniper...he has that kind of ability and size.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> but if tim turns white, micheal jackson style, we got a problem.


LMFAO.....fear not,Terrible Tim Thomas will emerge this year:upset:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*wins are the most important stat.*

If Tim Thomas just plays hard whenever he is on the floor, that is enough for me. It'd be nice if he realized his talent level of 20/10, but SAR averages that and look how many playoff games he's played, 

TnT helping the Knicks winning games is all that matters. 

He's already shown he is better than Van Horn because his points actually affect the game.

...Man but just thinking about it, next year's NBA is gonna be great.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He's already shown he is better than Van Horn because his points actually affect the game.


Thank you..I can hear the TT bashers grumbling already...

Bringing up KVH makes me ill..The guy becomes the invisable man when ever its crunchtime...

Did anyone bother to look what he does in the playoffs??

He was a ghost for the Bucks last year..

say what you want about TT,but save youself the humiliation and leave KVH out of it:upset:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh boy, here we go again.

I wonder if Philly fans remember him as better thaqn he was too. VH was not an 18/8 guy, he was 16/7. Subtracting out games of 12 mins or less TT was 19/5. 

If you want to tell me that you'd rather the extra 2 rebs that's fine, but consider that at a generous 50% FG conversion rate those two rebs equal an extra 2-3 points, just about bringing VH and TT to a virtual tie.

DId we suffer a falloff in production after the trade? Yes, but that also roughly coincides with Houston's falloff. When Houston was present and spreading the floor everybody was hot and looking good. VH, Doleac, KT hit 14 consecutive and the TV guys were saying dislocating his finger did him good, Penny looked good, etc. It seemed that Marbury was proving his critics wrong and making his teammates better. The only problem was that hot shooting is just that, and when it cools you need an inside presence. Isiah knew it was just a streak and before the trade indicated he thought they were overachieving and more moves would be made. So why shouldn't a GM assume that if he trades two shooters in Doleac and VH for two guys with an inside game he wouldn't get a more balanced attack? Should he have known that right after the trade Houston would stop playing and KT's shot would disappear? Should he have built the roster around a streak or the long haul?

Given some gel time Marbury will make his teammates better, and we will have a shooting guard who can hit his shot (I hope), and Kurt will regain his, and then we'll be happy to Have Tim's game off the blocks and slashing to the basket, and Nazr's midrange shot and alleyoops.

Oh, and I do remember TT winning games for us and being a motivational spark in several, so I'm not sure what you're dogging him for alpha. I also remember doing some research last season on 82games and determining and posting that TT was way better than VH in crunch time and we had better plus/minus stats with him on the floor than VH. This business that VH put up meaningful stats while TTs were empty is... well... empty.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If any of the so called basketball pundits took one minute to look at KVH's career regular season scoring and stats vs playoff,they would not be spouting off about 

The guys production goes from 18 ppg to about 11..The only thing consistent about KVH is he disappears when it matters most

TT posted his best career numbers for the Knicks,shoots 45% from the floor,his playoff production is better than his reg season and people still rag on him..go figure


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

TT is extremely talented. He's got as much talent as the likes of Kobe and T-Mac.

At the age of 27 I think he is finally realising his potential. Next season, I expect him to play like Lamar Odom did for the heat.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> And what will you say if he plays Van Horn style ball?


You mean meshes with steph, and has a career high in efficency while leading us on a winning streak?


----------



## NYKnicksOwn (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow Tim Thomas is a WHINER.


----------

